# Rate new cage blueprints.



## ViktorVaughn

Specs:
Conjoined den and litter box to maximize space
Mesh floor litter box for easy clean up
Water box to collect waste
Large, sturdy wooden frame + surface to keep cage elevated and stable.


----------



## Tom

Looks kind of nice- but a big *NO* to the mesh toilet. Anything mesh is very dangerous for hedgie feet as they can get them stuck, and break them.


----------



## ViktorVaughn

even at 1/4"?

as an example something like this:


----------



## Tom

Yep


----------



## ViktorVaughn

I guess I can make a draining system some other way then; Thanks for the word of caution!


----------



## SouthernSweet

Perhaps just put down a vinyl floor for the litter area and scoop out the old litter as needed?
I like the diagram. Will this all be on a wood stand?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

As weird as it sounds, it's an advantage to be able to eyeball poop & pee. Frequency, colour, and volume is really indicative of health (and health-problems in our private little friends).


----------



## Stellara

I wanted to add that most hedgehogs will not use a private "litter" area since they go on their wheel. Some will go in a litter box but they go on the run and so most ends up on the wheel regardless. If you are worried about cleanliness I would recommend putting the wheel in a separate area and putting a litter box under it to catch excrement.
And as Annie&Tibbers mentioned it is really important to be able to see whats coming out of our little ones- since they are SO good at hiding illness it is sometimes one of the few signs that something is off.
Another thing is if you are building the frame with wood just be sure that the hedgehog is not living right on wood- that you put down vinyl or something else so that urine does not end up soaking in. I'm not sure what precautions can be taken to make sure that wood is mite-free but just be aware that wood harbors mites so you will just need to take extra care to be sure it is free of mites.
Otherwise it looks great! Especially with the extra space that is given by having the sleeping part off of the main enclosure. 
Also don't forget about using a heat set up  There's a great tutorial to heat set ups as a sticky in the housing forum.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Sealing the wood with an animal/hedgie-safe sealant is recommended when making cages out of wood.  A search on the forum might turn some results up, I'm not sure which products would be recommended for sure. And definitely agreed with the previous comments regarding peeing/pooping habits, the litter area, and wanting to see the output for signs of health issues.


----------

